
U.S. Births Fall to Lowest Rates Since 1980s - hairytrog
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-births-fall-to-lowest-rates-since-1980s-11557892860
======
romwell
Crippling student debt, lack of parental leave (and on top of it - lack of
healthcare for the unemployed), inaffordable childcare, it being increasingly
hard to rent (not even own) enough space to comfortably support a family,
double-income being practically a necessity to support a family of _two_ for
the vast majority of people, and that's just to start --

\-- but _surprisingly_ , the US birth rate is falling to new lows! Who
would've thunk? Inexplicable!

The article is behind the paywall, but I wonder what surprising reason they
find for the decline.

